# Eken_MID7_W70_GSL1680_Z7Z67-030A Bricked



## pin62 (Mar 12, 2014)

Has anyone had 1 of these tablets. Eken_MID7_W70_GSL1680_Z7Z67-030A. Its a cheap chinese clone and has another name of Wondermedia WM 8850 7". I have had this tablet for just over a year and for the last couple of months its not been working. I have had a couple of friends who are clued up with computers have a look at this tablet but neither have been able to get it working. They have tried Uberoid I think. Any info is appreciated. But it looks like its for the bin. Thanks pin62.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Have you tried a factory reset?
You hold the volume up, volume down and power button at the same time.
Then you'll see red printing. You can stop holding the volume up, volume down and power button. Press the power button and hold until you see "Recovery confirmed" or "Boot into Recovery mode". Then the Android icon will appear. Wait while it reloads.

You tablet should now be back to factory specs. 

I had to do this on a cheap Chinese tablet I had for a few days before I returned it to the store.


----------



## pin62 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello Liz,
Thankyou for getting back to me, I have tried all the button pressing and I get to the "Recovery confirmed"then it just stays like that till the battery goes flat. You can see with my other posts that I have asked for help before, but then I thought it was a Wondermedia WM8850 7" tablet. I thought I would ask again now I have found its correct name and model number. I think its a case of throwing it in the bin. Thanks again, Alan (pin62)


----------



## pin62 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello again, I still have this tablet can anyone tell me the problem that I have is it called soft bricked. Thankyou for any info.pin62.


----------

